# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbots, ManyChat, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ManyChat, Inc.

manychat.com/meet-manychat

----------


## Airicist

How to create a ManyChat Messenger Bot Menu - ManyChat Course

Sep 6, 2019




> In this video, you will learn how to create a ManyChat Messenger Bot Menu. The main menu is one of the most important and most effective features inside of your Messenger Bot. It's not unlike how you use the main navigation menu on your website to show visitors what you have to offer. Since Mary is a fitness coach, we are going to use her main menu to direct users to - her fitness coaching services, - her free 5 days fit challenge and - contact Mary via scheduling a call or directly through Messenger.
> 
> Key items that will be covered in this video are 1) Paid vs free menu offerings in ManyChat (3 menu items vs 2), 2) Sending people to another message from your menu flow,  3) Sending people to a website, and 4) Opening live chat and notifying an admin using an action step

----------


## Airicist

No more boring bots: increase your ManyChat open rates

Jan 13, 2020




> First impressions are everything! You could be the most important person on the planet, but if you don't put your best foot forward, people are never going to find out. The same is true with any bot you build with ManyChat! Learn how to increase your ManyChat open rates with these must-know tips and recommendations.

----------

